# Borbet type b 17'' mesh/waffle center cap



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find mesh center caps for my type b's? I'm getting desperate


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## 411 (Mar 27, 2011)

alexj87 said:


>




_check the exact dimensions....I may have a couple_


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

411 said:


> _check the exact dimensions....I may have a couple_












will do! Thanks!


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

hey man, dsggearbox user has a set fs, but they are remotec's pm him, they need refinishing

:beer:


----------

